# Two More MS461s Go Under The Knife



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll be porting these saws over the next couple of days. I've been cutting the squish bands on the lathe lately.....and will share my setup on the process. Also I'll be showing the stock VS ported jugs side by side. 







I've got one more of these in the "R" version on the way but the dealer fudged up on the order......I was hoping to be able to do all three at once.

Here's our first victim.






And here's a shot of the squish band after cutting on the lathe.






Tomorrow I'll tear the other saw down for the machine work and post some pics of my setup on that.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 5, 2012)

Time for some opcorn:


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 5, 2012)

Those look good sitting on the bench there. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## young (Dec 5, 2012)

lame azz 461s. who wants those clunkers :spam:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Those look good sitting on the bench there. opcorn:opcorn:



I agree.


----------



## CR500 (Dec 5, 2012)

subscribing...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 5, 2012)

Those are some nice XPW's with white paint. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Evanrude (Dec 5, 2012)

The 461's sure are sharp looking. They especially look good on that nice bench! Can't wait for my saw sit up there!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2012)

young said:


> lame azz 461s. who wants those clunkers :spam:



Some dork from KY.........you got my computer done yet?


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Evanrude said:


> The 461's sure are sharp looking. They especially look good on that nice bench! Can't wait for my saw sit up there!




what saw are you having go under the knife?


----------



## young (Dec 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Some dork from KY.........you got my computer done yet?



maybe lol. :tongue2:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Those are some nice XPW's with white paint. :msp_biggrin:



Hi WadClucker. You waiting for the show? 

Here's a little video for you to enjoy while you wait. 

[video=youtube;Ktbhw0v186Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbhw0v186Q[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2012)

young said:


> maybe lol. :tongue2:



What's a maybe lol? I'm old.......please explain.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 5, 2012)

ca ching


----------



## Evanrude (Dec 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> what saw are you having go under the knife?



The 260. Need to bridge the gap up to the 440's. I'm hoping this will keep my appetite for a 261 at bay. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 5, 2012)

I need to get me one of those :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> I need to get me one of those :msp_wink:



I agree.


----------



## young (Dec 5, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> I need to get me one of those :msp_wink:



mee threee


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 5, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> I need to get me one of those :msp_wink:



Can't beat a nice pair of twins :msp_biggrin:


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Me 4! But for now I guess I will have to be satisfied with looking at ported jugs. Although "enhanced" jugs sound better.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Can't beat a nice pair of twins :msp_biggrin:



You're just trying to get me to post a pic that will get me banned.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You're just trying to get me to post a pic that will get me banned.



They won't get you banned Randy, more like repped 




Darn it! I'm all out of rep


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> They won't get you banned Randy, more like repped
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too! lol But for what its worth i really wanna wrap my hands around one of those enhanced jugs. I heard they are really nice!

For heavens sake...sorry wrong forum. I wish Santa would bring me a 461CRM when they are available.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've been cutting the squish bands on the lathe lately.....and will share my setup on the process.



Finally seen the light EH!


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Randy, I hope since your dealer had an oops moment, you get an even sweeter discount.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Finally seen the light EH!



Hell Will.......it's faster and easier......you guys acted like it was such a hassle I didn't want to go to the trouble. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Randy, I hope since your dealer had an oops moment, you get an even sweeter discount.



I wish.


----------



## young (Dec 6, 2012)

stihl and discount dont go together much around anywhere.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hell Will.......it's faster and easier......you guys acted like it was such a hassle I didn't want to go to the trouble. :msp_tongue:



It was my first few times, till I learned a few tricks, which I posted a long time ago, I guess you missed that part EH?!


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Btw, sorry I havent got that pioneer shipped out to ya. Been busy with my lil ones. Also been thinking of geting the wife a lil lighter saw than the 290/029 supers. Got anything laying around? If so PM me.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> It was my first few times, till I learned a few tricks, which I posted a long time ago, I guess you missed that part EH?!



With the right indicators and stuff I can have one cut in ten minutes......


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> With the right indicators and stuff I can have one cut in ten minutes......



That's special!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

What I really didn't like about the mandrel method was you don't know how much your cutting off.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> That's special!! :msp_tongue:



Well I could be bull ####ting a little bit. 



parrisw said:


> What I really didn't like about the mandrel method was you don't know how much your cutting off.



Yeah I hear that. It was a bit of a hassle cleaning it up to check......then cut more.......etc.....

I do need a way mount for an indicator though.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well I could be bull ####ting a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullchitting!! NOOO 

Post up some pics of your indicator setup. I use a regular dial indicator on the base to check for square, then a "test" indicator in the bore to check runout. I just use a mag base for both.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 6, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You're just trying to get me to post a pic that will get me banned.



We need more threads like this. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 6, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Those are some nice XPW's with white paint. :msp_biggrin:



I just got a really solid XPW in the mail yesterday, one of these 461s will be next!!!!


----------



## mweba (Dec 6, 2012)

Ordered a 461R yesterday. This Stihl Company seems to have some nice products.....Think they will ever catch on?

































:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> Ordered a 461R yesterday. This Stihl Company seems to have some nice products.....Think they will ever catch on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know someone else that got a 461R yesterday :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mtrees (Dec 6, 2012)

Need video!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Need video!!



Cool your jets there Mike......you know how slow I am.


----------



## mtrees (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Cool your jets there Mike......you know how slow I am.



It will be awhile before I have access to net. Headed to the back woods hunting for a week tomorrow at 5:30 AM. I will check back when I can...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 6, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## chadihman (Dec 6, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Those are some nice XPW's with white paint. :msp_biggrin:



Come on there's no husky as sexy as that:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 6, 2012)

If you were cutting squish with a mandrel, you could indicate through the plug hole and check progress easy enough -- you'd just have to make sure the mandrel was faced off nice and square.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hi WadClucker. You waiting for the show?
> 
> Here's a little video for you to enjoy while you wait.
> 
> [video=youtube;Ktbhw0v186Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbhw0v186Q[/video]



is that jon driving to utah ?


----------



## russhd1997 (Dec 6, 2012)

opcorn:

plus pie


----------



## Officer's Match (Dec 6, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> opcorn:
> 
> plus pie



Would that be bacon flavored popcorn by any chance?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 6, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Would that be bacon flavored popcorn by any chance?



Mmmmmm


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry about the crummy pics. First I forgot the little flower hicky......then the flash was on and shouldn't have been. 

Anywho, here's the way I setup to cut the squish band. I have these 4" X 4" X 3/8" blocks of aluminum with holes drilled and tapped that match the different jugs we do. I've got a dozen different ones made so far......here's a few. 






The 390XP and the MS461 can use this same one. 






Because of this boss I had to use parallels to space it up off the plate. 






Here it is chucked in the lathe. Just snugged up "wherever" at this point.






This is a 8" mandrel that is 52mm on one end and 56mm on the other. I use the mandrel to get it closer.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Because of this boss I had to use parallels to space it up off the plate.



You're doing it like a boss, good work. It's nice to see Stihl sourcing those cylinders out from Gilardoni. They've been making nice cylinders since the days of the Pioneer P-60 and Husqvarna 1100CD.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice work Randy. You know you can use the same block for more then one saw. I've set one up to do like 4 saws so far, you just have a few more holes to keep track of.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

I've got a fair collection of mandrels made up so far......






Using the live center as a guide I adjust the 4 way chuck to get visually close the the lathe centerline. 
















Then I lock the tail stock, run the live center into the mandrel and set up a dial indicator to get closer still.


----------



## russhd1997 (Dec 6, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Would that be bacon flavored popcorn by any chance?



Yes!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Nice work Randy. You know you can use the same block for more then one saw. I've set one up to do like 4 saws so far, you just have a few more holes to keep track of.



I like keeping things simple, but do plan to add more base patterns to some blocks.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

Fine tuning now. Normally it's only off a few thousandths at this point. 

First I do the head stock end and get the runout down to .001 or less.











Then the base end........






Adjusting the runout here......and then back to the top.....


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a "better" boring bar with carbide inserts......but I like this cheapo boring bar with HSS cutter much better. 






Setting up to measure the amount I remove. I lock the carriage and use the compound here. I cut the squish flat so this works really well. 






An a few minutes later.......050" is wiped out of the band.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 6, 2012)

You should have been an astrophysicist Randy or something along those lines...


:msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Better not let Tzed see the size of boring bar your using!!!! I was using one about that size and could not keep chatter down. So I made a 3/4" one, now it cuts real nice.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Better not let Tzed see the size of boring bar your using!!!! I was using one about that size and could not keep chatter down. So I made a 3/4" one, now it cuts real nice.



Randy's must be stiffer than yours:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> You should have been an astrophysicist Randy or something along those lines...
> 
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



I was but couldn't survive on the meager pay. 



parrisw said:


> Better not let Tzed see the size of boring bar your using!!!! I was using one about that size and could not keep chatter down. So I made a 3/4" one, now it cuts real nice.



Maybe you just don't know how to grind a sharp bit. 



blsnelling said:


> Randy's must be stiffer than yours:msp_w00t:



That's it.....yeah. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## old-cat (Dec 6, 2012)

That lathe work is just TOO MUCH FUN!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Randy's must be stiffer than yours:msp_w00t:



You been looking in our windows?



Mastermind said:


> Maybe you just don't know how to grind a sharp bit.



That I do, but do you know the rule of thumb per bore size ratio to the size of boring bar? Even at 3/4" mine is too small. 

So I will start calling you Pee Wee.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> You been looking in our windows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've not had any chatter at all?


----------



## mweba (Dec 6, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> You're doing it like a boss, good work. It's nice to see Stihl sourcing those cylinders out from Gilardoni. They've been making nice cylinders since the days of the Pioneer P-60 and Husqvarna 1100CD.



Best running 288 I've had ran one.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've not had any chatter at all?



That's good then. I just couldn't get rid of it with a small bar. Your surface finish will be better with a bigger bar though.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> That's good then. I just couldn't get rid of it with a small bar. Your surface finish will be better with a bigger bar though.



That bar you made is sweet. I would like to have something more solid......hint....hint. :msp_sneaky:

I did these five the other day, the plating in the XT jugs is a #####.....


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That bar you made is sweet. I would like to have something more solid......hint....hint. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I did these five the other day, the plating in the XT jugs is a #####.....



The big bar and bigger bit go through plating like a seasoned champ!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> The big bar and bigger bit go through plating like a seasoned champ!!



That plating is why I went back to the "wimpy" bar. The carbide didn't like that stuff at all.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That plating is why I went back to the "wimpy" bar. The carbide didn't like that stuff at all.



Your lathe isn't powerful enough to utilize carbide. I pretty much never use carbide, my lathe isn't powerful enough either, HSS works way better with our small lathes. Not hard to make a big boring bar, do you have a HD holder? That will take a 3/4" bar?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Your lathe isn't powerful enough to utilize carbide. I pretty much never use carbide, my lathe isn't powerful enough either, HSS works way better with our small lathes. Not hard to make a big boring bar, do you have a HD holder? That will take a 3/4" bar?



No I just have that little tool post. I figure when I get a mill it would be a cool project to make a post just for boring and a more rigid bar.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No I just have that little tool post. I figure when I get a mill it would be a cool project to make a post just for boring and a more rigid bar.



Ya there is some good DIY holders out there that I've seen. I've got the quick change tool post, and it came with a HD holder, works great.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Ya there is some good DIY holders out there that I've seen. I've got the quick change tool post, and it came with a HD holder, works great.



There are some QC posts for the small lathe.......I may look into those too. 

Damn MTAD.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

How do you cut out to the edge of the bore? Do you have a carriage stop? I'd like one of those micrometer carriage stops. So far I just use the old eyeball then "0" out the indicator then go to 0 each pass.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> There are some QC posts for the small lathe.......I may look into those too.
> 
> Damn MTAD.



Ya, you'd need the smaller one, and not sure what size holders they come with.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> How do you cut out to the edge of the bore? Do you have a carriage stop? I'd like one of those micrometer carriage stops. So far I just use the old eyeball then "0" out the indicator then go to 0 each pass.



Eyeball method......

It helps that my lathe can be spun around on the bench top.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice work Randy any one would think you were a machinest,what size can ya fit in your tool post ?.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice work Randy any one would think you were a machinest,what size can ya fit in your tool post ?.



It accepts 15-16mm


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice pics, explanations, etc. there Randy. I will have to admit though most of it is over my head. Im just one of those "college edumacated" folks though. I do know how to fill em up with mix n oil, cut some wood, and load it up though.


----------



## Kavall (Dec 7, 2012)

Like the setup MM, my only change would be ditch the use of the compound rest and just cut it with the carriage. You can get the same precision placing your depth indicator on the carriage. At that point you won't have to worry about having your compound rest not perfectly parallel with the bore. I use a number of circle machine boring bars and really like the way they cut and run. And Parrisw is right, you need some strength and speed in your lathe to use carbide well. Mine's only a 2hp 13x40, but it tends to work well if I take light cuts.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Eyeball method......
> 
> It helps that my lathe can be spun around on the bench top.



LOL, ya I suppose that helps. 

I can't move mine, took 2 people to move it in, in pieces.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It accepts 15-16mm



Bugger,years ago when i was a turner machinest (did it for 26 years) i made these boring bars that held a 1/4 or 3/16 square high speed tools bits,the shank part was round and then held in a square with a slot in it to clamp down what ever lenght was required,i just had a look im my tool box and the smallest one i found is 1''.I wll have a look at home i did have some smaller ones but probably gave them away when i changed trades.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 7, 2012)

Kavall said:


> Like the setup MM, my only change would be ditch the use of the compound rest and just cut it with the carriage. You can get the same precision placing your depth indicator on the carriage. At that point you won't have to worry about having your compound rest not perfectly parallel with the bore. I use a number of circle machine boring bars and really like the way they cut and run. And Parrisw is right, you need some strength and speed in your lathe to use carbide well. Mine's only a 2hp 13x40, but it tends to work well if I take light cuts.



Getting rid of the compound would be nice. I want to do that, but just haven't spent the time to make a block to take its place to get the right center height.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 7, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Bugger,years ago when i was a turner machinest (did it for 26 years) i made these boring bars that held a 1/4 or 3/16 square high speed tools bits,the shank part was round and then held in a square with a slot in it to clamp down what ever lenght was required,i just had a look im my tool box and the smallest one i found is 1''.I wll have a look at home i did have some smaller ones but probably gave them away when i changed trades.



Sounds like what I made.

Small one I used before, then the large one I made a couple months ago.


----------



## young (Dec 7, 2012)

wow, off topic. geeeezzzzz.

to bring this thread back on topic, randy did you like that chocolate satin pie?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chadihman (Dec 7, 2012)

Ouch my head hurts. I soaked up more info in the last five min. than I did in high school.
Thanks a bunch Randy for posting all the great pics and explaining it all. This will really help for my first jug cutting on my new to me lathe.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 7, 2012)

parrisw said:


> How do you cut out to the edge of the bore? Do you have a carriage stop? I'd like one of those micrometer carriage stops. So far I just use the old eyeball then "0" out the indicator then go to 0 each pass.



The talent is overwhelming in this thread, great job Randy and company.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 7, 2012)

Kavall said:


> Like the setup MM, my only change would be ditch the use of the compound rest and just cut it with the carriage. You can get the same precision placing your depth indicator on the carriage. At that point you won't have to worry about having your compound rest not perfectly parallel with the bore. I use a number of circle machine boring bars and really like the way they cut and run. And Parrisw is right, you need some strength and speed in your lathe to use carbide well. Mine's only a 2hp 13x40, but it tends to work well if I take light cuts.



I must admit that the carriage is tough to move really accurately. The half nut setup is sloppy with no way to advance the lead screw without engaging it through the headstock. There are mods that can be done to this lathe that adds a hand wheel to the lead screw. Then the half nut backlash issue could be solved as well. 

At this point locking the carriage and advancing with the compound is the most accurate way I've found. Also I cut about .010 past the plating in the squish area......better safe than sorry.  



young said:


> wow, off topic. geeeezzzzz.
> 
> to bring this thread back on topic, randy did you like that chocolate satin pie?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? :hmm3grin2orange:



I did like that pie........you are the man ya know!!! 



chadihman said:


> Ouch my head hurts. I soaked up more info in the last five min. than I did in high school.
> Thanks a bunch Randy for posting all the great pics and explaining it all. This will really help for my first jug cutting on my new to me lathe.



Well this little lathe of mine ain't the best tool for the job.....I've spent a lot of time truing and improving it since I got it. If I can do a decent job with it you will be able to do a fantastic job with yours.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 7, 2012)

So is the squish band area you machine flat or tapered.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 7, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> So is the squish band area you machine flat or tapered.



Flat. I do "roll" the edge where it meets the chamber with a sanding mandrel and then polish it up with scotchbrite before it goes together though.


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 7, 2012)

You sure you don't have room for a Bridgeport?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 7, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> You sure you don't have room for a Bridgeport?



If I threw out all the junk 084s I have in here.....maybe.


----------



## thomas1 (Dec 7, 2012)

mastermind said:


> if i threw out all the junk 084s i have in here.....maybe.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 7, 2012)

A Randy there is nothing worse than working around a machine that has backlash,use clocks and magnetic bases on top and cross slides to help with accuracy.:msp_smile:


----------



## young (Dec 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> ...
> 
> I did like that pie........you are the man ya know!!!
> 
> ....



pie bribery at its best.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 7, 2012)

young said:


> pie bribery at its best.



Your saw is almost done. :msp_thumbup:

I'll be posting more pics and stuff tomorrow. I'm tired and ain't doing it tonight.......sue me.

Is my computer workin yet?


----------



## young (Dec 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Your saw is almost done. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I'll be posting more pics and stuff tomorrow. I'm tired and ain't doing it tonight.......sue me.
> 
> Is my computer workin yet?



sure sure. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 7, 2012)

young said:


> sure sure. :hmm3grin2orange:



Sure??????? You're gonna sue me? :msp_ohmy:

Asians.........


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 7, 2012)

He does need a Bridgeport, I found a nice 220 volt single phase one several years ago and wouldn't trade it off or sell it period. Makes life alot easier. Although after visiting Grizzly's show room some of their models look very nice for the money.

Love the 461 builds, great work as usual! Keep up the great work. I think the 461 is going to be a great seller.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 7, 2012)

Make sure these arent as powerful as the first one you did pleze :msp_wink:


----------



## Officer's Match (Dec 8, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> Make sure these arent as powerful as the first one you did pleze :msp_wink:



Wait, it looks like a 440 to me. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mtrees (Dec 9, 2012)

I have service for a bit, what's the scoop??


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2012)

mtrees said:


> I have service for a bit, what's the scoop??



It's done......I've taken today off though. I'll report on how it runs, etc tomorrow....if it ain't raining too much.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Your saw is almost done. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I'll be posting more pics and stuff tomorrow. I'm tired and ain't doing it tonight.......sue me.
> 
> Is my computer workin yet?



Does that mean he will have it back by next weekend????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mtrees (Dec 9, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> Does that mean he will have it back by next weekend????:hmm3grin2orange:



???


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> Does that mean he will have it back by next weekend????:hmm3grin2orange:



I've got three here right now. Mike's, Young's, and another one that's new in the box. I was tearing the new one down and stopped so I could run it against the two that are ported. They will all three be outta here before next weekend though.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've got three here right now. They will all three be outta here before next weekend though.



I was just getting going on my pile of saws. Unseen surgery to fix a Staph and bone infection came about this past week. No I have to drive to the hospital daily for an IV, they don't understand that I have saws to do. One of which is a new 461, yay!!!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've got three here right now. Mike's, Young's, and another one that's new in the box. I was tearing the new one down and stopped so I could run it against the two that are ported. They will all three be outta here before next weekend though.



After touching couple more of these are you still really liking them? Despite my urges I have been holding off on one to get more first hand feed back.

Thanks!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> After touching couple more of these are you still really liking them? Despite my urges I have been holding off on one to get more first hand feed back.
> 
> Thanks!



I do really like them....I'll be running both the ported and stock versions this week in big hardwood. It's suppose to rain tomorrow though. You can bet I'll be giving a full unbiased report.


----------



## young (Dec 9, 2012)

mastermind said:


> i've got three here right now. Mike's, young's, and another one that's new in the box. I was tearing the new one down and stopped so i could run it against the two that are ported. They will all three be outta here before next weekend though.



yea right! Lies!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2012)

young said:


> yea right! Lies!



Watch it short stack. Is muh computer done?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I was just getting going on my pile of saws. Unseen surgery to fix a Staph and bone infection came about this past week. No I have to drive to the hospital daily for an IV, they don't understand that I have saws to do. One of which is a new 461, yay!!!



A Staph and bone infection sounds more urgent than any chainsaw porting, so I side with the doctors here! 

Heal well! :msp_smile:


----------



## young (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I do really like them....I'll be running both the ported and stock versions this week in big hardwood. It's suppose to rain tomorrow though. You can bet I'll be giving a full unbiased report.



where the vids at y0!:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 12, 2012)

young said:


> where the vids at y0!:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:



Randy is very busy trying to get his post count to 30k before Christmas... 






:jester:


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've got three here right now. Mike's, Young's, and another one that's new in the box. I was tearing the new one down and stopped so I could run it against the two that are ported. They will all three be outta here before next weekend though.



Well I might have to send you my 461r that has a scored piston and rings that's at the dealer right now.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

young said:


> where the vids at y0!:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:



Uploading now.....

Got my computer done? 



4x4American said:


> Well I might have to send you my 461r that has a scored piston and rings that's at the dealer right now.



You should.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

More coming.....

[video=youtube;PzIBP_mWQNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzIBP_mWQNM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;L1qLgHec388]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1qLgHec388&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's a bone stock 461.......damn good running saws even stock. This is Jon running it......he ain't smooth like me. :msp_sneaky:

[video=youtube;Spz0_O60tqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spz0_O60tqY&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's Jon running Mike's MS461.....

[video=youtube;8bm5T6ZGxEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bm5T6ZGxEM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 12, 2012)

Holy smokes Randy! That thing has torque like a 90!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's Mike's saw and the stock one.

[video=youtube;TTAFiuIbyok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTAFiuIbyok&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## young (Dec 12, 2012)

about time. 

man, why you sweatin me on your computer. its been done lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

young said:


> about time.
> 
> man, why you sweatin me on your computer. its been done lol.



Sweatin you??????

You got my computer done? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 12, 2012)

Randy you should build a 261 that cuts like that... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Randy you should build a 261 that cuts like that... :rolleyes2:



It won't be too much longer before I start on one......


----------



## young (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It won't be too much longer before I start on one......



yea right. they all look slow anyway. =P

btw you like having that 460 coil on there?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds good to me,how do you find tuning them with the limited coil ?.
Have you been playing with porting numbers along the way or just sticking with what ya know works.
Cheers


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

young said:


> yea right. they all look slow anyway. =P
> 
> btw you like having that 460 coil on there?



They are slow.......I was so disappointed that I started to cut Jon up with that damn things. 





Yes the 460 coil is a fine idea on those saws. Your saw and Mike's are both sporting an unlimited coil.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 12, 2012)

Those sound good cutting what looks like oak. Maybe I will have to try one out. Maybe a trip to randys when I get home will be in order.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Sounds good to me,how do you find tuning them with the limited coil ?.
> Have you been playing with porting numbers along the way or just sticking with what ya know works.
> Cheers



I've been playing with transfer height but the most important thing I'm finding is that opening the squish helps more than I would have ever believed.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Those sound good cutting what looks like oak. Maybe I will have to try one out. Maybe a trip to randys when I get home will be in order.



When will you be getting home? We have some nice sized red oak down and will be cutting it up within a week.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> When will you be getting home? We have some nice sized red oak down and will be cutting it up within a week.



I'll be home no later than Sunday they say. I should be off until after new years.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'll be home no later than Sunday they say. I should be off until after new years.



I'll still have at least one of these then.....probably Young's. He stoled my 'puter you know. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## young (Dec 12, 2012)

well there you have it. dual port, unlimited coil and pre-filter is a must. and then maybe a stupid chimp to hack on it.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

young said:


> well there you have it. dual port, unlimited coil and pre-filter is a must. and then maybe a stupid chimp to hack on it.



Why you kick the Chimp????? :msp_confused:


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll still have at least one of these then.....probably Young's. He stoled my 'puter you know. :msp_thumbdn:



Well I'll come down and run it and then tell him how much I liked it.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 12, 2012)

IF you play both video's at the same time you get dual ported as well...:hmm3grin2orange:

Nice job Randy!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Well I'll come down and run it and then tell him how much I liked it.



Lets straight gas it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll still have at least one of these then.....probably Young's. He stoled my 'puter you know. :msp_thumbdn:



yea, cause iam too lazy to make the trip down anytime soon lol. 

you know i came up there with 2 saws and i want to be leaving with two, you know. :yoyo:


----------



## young (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Lets straight gas it. :hmm3grin2orange:



cant run any slower then it already is.:eek2:


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Lets straight gas it. :hmm3grin2orange:



Why? So you can put an aftermarket cylinder on it?? Oh no I didn't ...


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 12, 2012)

young said:


> yea, cause iam too lazy to make the trip down anytime soon lol.
> 
> *you know i came up there with 2 saws and i want to be leaving with two, you know. :yoyo:*




what's the other?


----------



## young (Dec 12, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Why? So you can put an aftermarket cylinder on it?? Oh no I didn't ...



probably be faster.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 12, 2012)

Can we clear the coil thing up,whats the go the original 461 coil is limited,helps with starting, timing and torque.
460 coil is un limited yippy.

So if we use a 460 un limited coil for tuning and then put the 461 coil back on we are all good.

Do we have to modify the coil mounting holes ?.

Whats the gap between fly wheel and coil brushes ?.

Cheers


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 12, 2012)

young said:


> probably be faster.



220v will give Randy faster computer too..


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 12, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Can we clear the coil thing up,whats the go the original 461 coil is limited,helps with starting, timing and torque.
> 460 coil is un limited yippy.
> 
> So if we use a 460 un limited coil for tuning and then put the 461 coil back on we are all good.
> ...



Yeah I read somewhere the 461 coil has different timing... but Randy will have the answer, not doubt about that.


----------



## young (Dec 12, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> 220v will give Randy faster computer too..



smoking fast. lol


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2012)

The look/sound great Randy


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Why? So you can put an aftermarket cylinder on it?? Oh no I didn't ...



The Chinese are working on this model as I type......operators are standing by. :cool2:



Stihlman441 said:


> Can we clear the coil thing up,whats the go the original 461 coil is limited,helps with starting, timing and torque.
> 460 coil is un limited yippy.
> 
> So if we use a 460 un limited coil for tuning and then put the 461 coil back on we are all good.
> ...



It's a bolt on swap. I use a business card to space the coil....



Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah I read somewhere the 461 coil has different timing... but Randy will have the answer, not doubt about that.



I can't tell any difference in timing at all. It starts the same too. 

Both Young's and Mike's saw have 200psi and the timing advanced .020 at the key.....you can start either of them without the decomp hot or cold. 

I have over .030 squish on them as well.


----------



## young (Dec 12, 2012)

460 coil weights less too hahahahahahaha

didnt notice any difference when i swapped the coils also.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The Chinese are working on this model as I type......operators are standing by. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is the new squish band parallel to the piston crown?


----------



## splitpost (Dec 12, 2012)

oh well,best start buying up 460 coils then,stihl will most likely drop the unlimmited one and use the newer one for them all:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Is the new squish band parallel to the piston crown?



I machine it flat John. Then I use a sanding mandrel to taper and round the edge where it meets the combustion chamber. I also polish the band with scotchbrite.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I machine it flat John. Then I use a sanding mandrel to taper and round the edge where it meets the combustion chamber. I also polish the band with scotchbrite.



Thanks for the intel !


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Thanks for the intel !



No problem. All you guys sharing info is how I gathered up the courage to port my first cylinder you know.


----------



## young (Dec 13, 2012)

splitpost said:


> oh well,best start buying up 460 coils then,stihl will most likely drop the unlimmited one and use the newer one for them all:msp_thumbdn:



ive got a few stock piled.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 13, 2012)

young said:


> ive got a few stock piled.



Doesn't surprise me... lol


----------



## mtrees (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm back from hunting trip and must say they look great!! now when do I get it back???:jester:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2012)

mtrees said:


> I'm back from hunting trip and must say they look great!! now when do I get it back???:jester:



It leaves here Monday. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 13, 2012)

any one have the number for the 460 coil
thanks in advance


----------



## like2surf (Dec 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The Chinese are working on this model as I type......operators are standing by. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 461 that tree monkee worked. He put a 460 coil on it and left it there. No need to change back to the 461 coil. It starts cold or hot with no trouble at all. What a monster. The power is unreal.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 13, 2012)

did you add a second exhaust port to these saws ?


----------



## mtrees (Dec 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It leaves here Monday.
> 
> Merry Christmas.



Great thank you!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> did you add a second exhaust port to these saws ?



No I don't like adding deflectors. I can add a dual port cover if you want.....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No I don't like adding deflectors. I can add a dual port cover if you want.....



thought they were kinda quiet ,that wood looks lot tougher to cut than stuff out here


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> thought they were kinda quiet ,that wood looks lot tougher to cut than stuff out here



Young's has a dual port cover and both openings are sorta large. Quiet?????

lol


----------



## mtrees (Dec 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Young's has a dual port cover and both openings are sorta large. Quiet?????
> 
> lol



DP cover me


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2012)

mtrees said:


> DP cover me



Done.....


----------



## Slamm (Dec 13, 2012)

I would much rather have a port on the left hand side of the muffler now that I have run these 441CM's with a larger hole in the stock location. It is horrible. When making felling cuts, the exhaust gas just churns up the dirt around the base of the tree and about kills you. When you have a port on the left and the right, the exhaust gas goes straight up the tree trunk and doesn't sufficate you.

My experience on port locations.

Sam


----------



## mtrees (Dec 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Done.....



Da Man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2012)

Slamm said:


> I would much rather have a port on the left hand side of the muffler now that I have run these 441CM's with a larger hole in the stock location. It is horrible. *When making felling cuts, the exhaust gas just churns up the dirt around the base of the tree and about kills you.* When you have a port on the left and the right, the exhaust gas goes straight up the tree trunk and doesn't sufficate you.
> 
> My experience on port locations.
> 
> Sam



I can see that......

I just hate deflectors installed with screws. Some rivet nuts may work to put a deflector on the left in some cases. These 461s would be a breeze to braze a nut in the shell......

That reminds me....I have more pics.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 13, 2012)

We have taken a small piece of sheetmetal and just mig or tig welded it in place, but I just hawged the stock hole bigger on these latest 441's and that is fine for firewood cutting, but it doesn't work for having the saw horizontal and cutting trees down, because 100% of the exhaust is pushed into the dirt or root flare and it just smokes you out. With a big left side port, I wouldn't hardly smell the exhaust, because it shoots straight up the tree trunk and is blowing branch leaves about 12-15 feet in the air.

Sam


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2012)

What's this???? Another one?







Some pics of the port work.....

Nothing radical.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2012)

Slamm said:


> We have taken a small piece of sheetmetal and just mig or tig welded it in place, but I just hawged the stock hole bigger on these latest 441's and that is fine for firewood cutting, but it doesn't work for having the saw horizontal and cutting trees down, because 100% of the exhaust is pushed into the dirt or root flare and it just smokes you out. With a big left side port, I wouldn't hardly smell the exhaust, because it shoots straight up the tree trunk and is blowing branch leaves about 12-15 feet in the air.
> 
> Sam



I've sent so many saws out to guys that have to have a screened exhaust that I've made it a point to try to always have a way to use a screen in each outlet that can be removed for cleaning. I'm getting better at figuring a way to braze on a deflector that has provisions for a slip in screen.....they do get time consuming though.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2012)

Some muffler mod pics on these 461s......


----------



## young (Dec 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Some muffler mod pics on these 461s......
> 
> ...



man, iam lazy. ill just get this lol


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2012)

young said:


> man, iam lazy. ill just get this lol



Yer Muff is rusty. :msp_w00t:


----------



## young (Dec 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yer Muff is rusty. :msp_w00t:



its that time of the........nevermind. :wink2:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2012)

I like this pic.....







At any time of the month.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2012)

were you running 8 pins in those videos ? or stock 7 ?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> were you running 8 pins in those videos ? or stock 7 ?



7 pin......

I real world cutting of hardwood I would rather run the 7....


----------



## mtrees (Dec 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I like this pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine or Youngs??


----------



## Evanrude (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, quite a difference in the stocker vs ported. The vid really shows the improvement. It's cool you put your work up for everyone to see. People can actually see what they get and that means a lot to some of us.

Now, you've just gotta kick these new fancy high-tech Stihls out so you can get that old low-tech 260 souped up :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Mine or Youngs??



Young's

But that cover is now on your saw and will be heading your way Monday.

I won't see the covers I ordered until the 22th and figure you would like to have your saw before then.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2012)

Evanrude said:


> Wow, quite a difference in the stocker vs ported. The vid really shows the improvement. It's cool you put your work up for everyone to see. People can actually see what they get and that means a lot to some of us.
> 
> Now, you've just gotta kick these new fancy high-tech Stihls out so you can get that old low-tech 260 souped up :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:.



It's watching me finish this last 461 right now.


----------



## mtrees (Dec 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Young's
> 
> But that cover is now on your saw and will be heading your way Monday.
> 
> I won't see the covers I ordered until the 22th and figure you would like to have your saw before then.



Thanks Boss!!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Young's
> 
> But that cover is now on your saw and will be heading your way Monday.
> 
> I won't see the covers I ordered until the 22th and figure you would like to have your saw before then.




Is this a date on the calenders in Tennessee??


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Is this a date on the calenders in Tennessee??



LOL

OK ya got me......my 8nd grade education was showing. :msp_mellow:


----------



## young (Dec 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Young's
> 
> But that cover is now on your saw and will be heading your way Monday.
> 
> I won't see the covers I ordered until the 22th and figure you would like to have your saw before then.



wow when did my saw became a parts saw. stupid chimp. you know i hate you right.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2012)

young said:


> wow when did my saw became a parts saw. stupid chimp. you know i hate you right.



Hate is such a strong word. :msp_unsure:


----------



## young (Dec 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hate is such a strong word. :msp_unsure:



ok ok. strongly dislike.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2012)

young said:


> ok ok. strongly dislike.



I hear love in your tone though...... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 14, 2012)

young said:


> wow when did my saw became a parts saw. stupid chimp. you know i hate you right.





Mastermind said:


> Hate is such a strong word. :msp_unsure:





young said:


> ok ok. strongly dislike.





Mastermind said:


> I hear love in your tone though...... :msp_thumbup:



Are you two gonna need a room?

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Are you two gonna need a room?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ha there Randy

Do you put a larger size mesh in them screens ?.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ha there Randy
> 
> Do you put a larger size mesh in them screens ?.:msp_unsure:



Good eye......65% free area or so.....


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks,im liking that idear.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## young (Dec 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good eye......65% free area or so.....



wonder where you got that idea from


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 17, 2012)

young said:


> wonder where you got that idea from



looks like stuff youngs cage is made from


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2012)

young said:


> wonder where you got that idea from



Some computer geek turned me onto that idea......


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 17, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> looks like stuff youngs cage is made from



Well it looks like they need to put the smaller mesh back in there because Young has escaped through that bigger screen.....


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2012)

These saws are hot right now.....I've got two more on the way.

I finished the last one of the three that were here Sat. and we will take it to the wood in the morning to run it.


----------



## young (Dec 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> These saws are hot right now..........



cause 70cc+ class is the bestest.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm gonna run your saw before you young

I might have to send you a picture of it in the box:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'm gonna run your saw before you young
> 
> I might have to send you a picture of it in the box:msp_sneaky:



I've got an arsenal barred up for tomorrow. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## young (Dec 17, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'm gonna run your saw before you young
> 
> I might have to send you a picture of it in the box:msp_sneaky:



cool cool. let me know how slow it is.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2012)

young said:


> cool cool. let me know how slow it is.



Did you put a disc drive in my computer? Glenda said she wanted a fast DVD burner in it......


----------



## young (Dec 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Did you put a disc drive in my computer? Glenda said she wanted a fast DVD burner in it......



500 steps ahead of you man. its what i put in it. wasnt worth the trouble of finding a cd burner only. that chits out dated.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2012)

young said:


> 500 steps ahead of you man. its what i put in it. wasnt worth the trouble of finding a cd burner only. that chits out dated.



Smart little feller ain't ya?????


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 17, 2012)

young said:


> cool cool. let me know how slow it is.



It'll probably be so slow I'll take it home with me


----------



## rburg (Dec 18, 2012)

If the saw is that slow, send it to Jeremy. I think he is about ready to quit using saws since he started at the mill.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

rburg said:


> If the saw is that slow, send it to Jeremy. I think he is about ready to quit using saws since he started at the mill.



If it's slow I'm taking up knitting. :msp_sad:


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> If it's slow I'm taking up knitting. :msp_sad:



Can't wait to see your female pullover models with pop-up or squish band .....:msp_w00t:

7


----------



## Officer's Match (Dec 18, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> Can't wait to see your female pullover models with pop-up or squish band .....:msp_w00t:
> 
> 7



7? I'd give that a solid 8.5


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2012)

Young it was so slow I brought it home with me to hide it out:yoyo:

It does run nice. I think I ran about 3 tanks through the 2 461s there today.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Young it was so slow I brought it home with me to hide it out:yoyo:
> 
> It does run nice. I think I ran about 3 tanks through the 2 461s there today.



how did your arms do with the rubber mounts ?


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> how did your arms do with the rubber mounts ?



461 was fine. Noodled one block with the 660 randy brought and my hands started tingling. I think it must just be the 660 vibes that bother me.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> 461 was fine. Noodled one block with the 660 randy brought and my hands started tingling. I think it must just be the 660 vibes that bother me.



so does that mean your getting one ?


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> 461 was fine. Noodled one block with the 660 randy brought and my hands started tingling. I think it must just be the 660 vibes that bother me.



are you ready to give up the xpw after running it? Can you compare the two for us?


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 18, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> so does that mean your getting one ?




he must have hit submit before me- atleast we are wondering the same thing.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

Mike pulled the AF cover and the filter was just as blocked as a 460 would have been after that much time. They didn't "fix" the air filtration issue at all in my opinion. Seeing that was a disappointment. In that area the 441 does better......and the 372 better still by a long shot.

I leaned the 660 out to 13,800 after Mike left and to started running a lot stronger........I keep em pretty fat for the first tank at least. Hell of it was that the first big block I noodled with it was full of dirt in the center......took the edge off the chain right then. 

We had a blast.......I'm tired though.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Mike pulled the AF cover and the filter was just as blocked as a 460 would have been after that much time. They didn't "fix" the air filtration issue at all in my opinion. Seeing that was a disappointment. In that area the 441 does better......*and the 372 better still by a long shot*.
> 
> I leaned the 660 out to 13,800 after Mike left and to started running a lot stronger........I keep em pretty fat for the first tank at least. Hell of it was that the first big block I noodled with it was full of dirt in the center......took the edge off the chain right then.
> 
> We had a blast.......I'm tired though.



Welp there you have it... straight from a top builder. Disregard the context statements and lets focus on this part of the quote- "THE 372 IS STIHL BETTER BY A LONG SHOT".otstir:

That's real good to know. Makes my next purchase that much clearer in my mind.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Welp there you have it... straight from a top builder. Disregard the context statements and lets focus on this part of the quote- "THE 372 IS STIHL BETTER BY A LONG SHOT".otstir:
> 
> That's real good to know. Makes my next purchase that much clearer in my mind.



I see what you did there. 

My 372 is strong....but more high strung than the 461. The 461 has a very forgiving torque band.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2012)

Air filter is 372
Torque is 461
powerband 461

Up in the air about getting one. I did like the wrap handle better than the flush cut. 

The most surprising saw to me was the 261. I might have to get one of them soon.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 18, 2012)

hooray 572xp ,oops did i say that out loud:msp_smile:


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> hooray 572xp ,oops did i say that out loud:msp_smile:



If it will ever come out it will probably be the top dog.


----------



## young (Dec 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Mike pulled the AF cover and the filter was just as blocked as a 460 would have been after that much time. They didn't "fix" the air filtration issue at all in my opinion. Seeing that was a disappointment. In that area the 441 does better......and the 372 better still by a long shot.



you knew better then that. as stated before, 461=460 with quad ports.

as for the air filtration, its a old design for sure but so what. it works and has been for long long time. granted the huskys always were better, light years ahead with it.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 18, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> hooray 572xp ,oops did i say that out loud:msp_smile:




Hot Damn. I knew it!


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> If it will ever come out it will \ be the top dog.



Fixed it for you!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Air filter is 372
> Torque is 461
> powerband 461
> 
> ...



David's 261 is special. 

I like it a lot too........don't tell him I said that though. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

young said:


> you knew better then that. as stated before, 461=460 with quad ports.
> 
> as for the air filtration, its a old design for sure but so what. it works and has been for long long time. granted the huskys always were better, light years ahead with it.



Yeah but damn........the 261 don't do that crap.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> David's 261 is special.
> 
> I like it a lot too........don't tell him I said that though. :msp_sneaky:



I wish it would have fit in my pocket on my sweat shirt.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Dec 18, 2012)

OK, so do i order a 461 in the morning or keep my ported 372xp? So confused:confused2:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> OK, so do i order a 461 in the morning or keep my ported 372xp? So confused:confused2:



Do you want torque or clean air filters? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ELECT6845 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Do you want torque or clean air filters? :msp_sneaky:



I wanna run that 288xp i got from wiggs today.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 18, 2012)

you have the two best there- 288 for torque and 372 for speed/ filtration/ handling.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 18, 2012)

both ported in tn. one by randy and one by me. hell yes he has a good combo


----------



## ELECT6845 (Dec 18, 2012)

Got a new 562xp that needs porting also. I got the "cad" bad here lately. Also picked up a very very nice 288xp thats all stock. Might have to throw a new Stihl in the mix after this thread. Man you guys are putting me in the poor house.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 18, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> Man you guys are putting me in the poor house.



well with all those saws you can cut your way out


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2012)

Go on Joe you know you want one. All the cool kids are getting them


----------



## ELECT6845 (Dec 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Go on Joe you know you want one. All the cool kids are getting them



Ooooohhh the pressure. You getting one?


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn I'm gonna have ti watch my 261. Everyone loves that saw. Favorite part of yhe day is when Randy came out of the woods with my 261 and a 372 both out of fuel filled my 261 up , carryed it off and said ahh I don't need that 372 . Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> Ooooohhh the pressure. You getting one?



I don't see any reason for me to buy one. I have two more on the way.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Damn I'm gonna have ti watch my 261. Everyone loves that saw. Favorite part of yhe day is when Randy came out of the woods with my 261 and a 372 both out of fuel filled my 261 up , carryed it off and said ahh I don't need that 372 . Brought a tear to my eye.



Well the 18" bar would do the job.......barely. 

The little bastard does have some nuts.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> Ooooohhh the pressure. You getting one?





Roll Tide said:


> Damn I'm gonna have ti watch my 261. Everyone loves that saw. Favorite part of yhe day is when Randy came out of the woods with my 261 and a 372 both out of fuel filled my 261 up , carryed it off and said ahh I don't need that 372 . Brought a tear to my eye.



I might. Got to see how much my play fund has left here after Christmas.

I think I ran almost 2 tanks through the little feller. I was thinking a nice square ground chain would make it even better.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I might. Got to see how much my play fund has left here after Christmas.
> 
> I think I ran almost 2 tanks through the little feller. I was thinking a nice square ground chain would make it even better.


 Your more than welcome to make me one up and send me a bill LOL.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well the 18" bar would do the job.......barely.
> 
> The little bastard does have some nuts.


Well sir you build one hell of a saw I have to say that. Your the man.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Well sir you build one hell of a saw I have to say that. Your the man.



I tend to build yours with a bit more snot. If they blow up we'll just fix em.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I tend to build yours with a bit more snot. If they blow up we'll just fix em.


Well I really liked the 461s . Surprises me the torque those saws have. I believe its on par with a 660.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Well I really liked the 461s . Surprises me the torque those saws have. I believe its on par with a 660.



I'm looking forward to the 661.

Look out 395!


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 18, 2012)

:msp_mad:



nah- i like um comservative.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm looking forward to the 661.
> 
> Look out 395!



Psh. They would have to make one hell of a saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> nah- i like um comservative.



David's 395 has 230psi. Really it's too much for a work saw......but it's fun to run.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Your more than welcome to make me one up and send me a bill LOL.



I might do that. 050" 3/8" 60 dl?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I might do that. 050" 3/8" 60 dl?



66dl I believe.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> David's 395 has 230psi. Really it's too much for a work saw......but it's fun to run.




in truth I have no use for what I have. but im working on getting a couple more here within the month. I went and handled a 562. I cant get past the hightop sneaker look and all that grey paint. If I bought one, I would have to have it disassembled and professionally painted all orange or it would bug the hell out of me. I despise the two tone color (its complicated). I like the traditional/ classic look of the 365 and I agree it is the best bang for the buck out there (and it's all orange). I believe that is what Im going to go with to appease my cad at this time. The weight penalty doesnt concern me- Im used to limbing with a 70cc saw and at 6'5'' I like the 24'' bar for the reach. And Im corresponding with the other feller on that Poulan.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 19, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I might do that. 050" 3/8" 60 dl?


66 dl sir. Your a good Guy. I enjoyed cutting with you.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 19, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> 66 dl sir. Your a good Guy. I enjoyed cutting with you.



Let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 19, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Let me see what I can come up with.


I don't care what Randy says your a good dude.lol


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 19, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> I don't care what Randy says your a good dude.lol



That dang chimp:msp_mad:











:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 19, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> That dang chimp:msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what a bastard.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 19, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> I know what a bastard.



:msp_mad:

I lost your carb.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_mad:
> 
> I lost your carb.


HAHAHA Thats ok I lost those mufflers sorry:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 19, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> HAHAHA Thats ok I lost those mufflers sorry:hmm3grin2orange:



I want my hamburger back.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I want my hamburger back.



I have an assumption that someone is going to want his pie back soon... 

7


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I want my hamburger back.


 Well if you would have told me this morning I could have put it in a bag and sent it but its in the suptic system now sorry:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Shawndude8 (Mar 12, 2013)

Tree Sling'r said:


> The talent is overwhelming in this thread, great job Randy and company.



THAT AIN'T NO LIE!!!! I remember thinking that the Calculus was tough in College. I even have many years in the trades as a carpenter.... My head is STILL swimming. The, "Hack with a grinder", told me just to tell him when I was shipping my saw. For me that'll be tough ENOUGH... I'll sit back and let him swing the rest. Jeeze Louise, what skill for ALL of them guys.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 12, 2013)

This stuff really is simple.........until you think you have it figured out.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 12, 2013)

dont listen to him ..............the 461 is weak :msp_tongue:


----------



## young (Mar 12, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> dont listen to him ..............the 461 is weak :msp_tongue:



actually turds, rather:msp_razz:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 12, 2013)

Slow weak turds........just sayin.


----------



## Shawndude8 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This stuff really is simple.........until you think you have it figured out.



52 years on this planet. Aint never figured out nothin'. Enjoy the camaraderie of this site. Enjoy the way you and Young pick at each other. I studied all the pics. I even tried to figure out the plates. Not much success. Shoot, I can't even figure out how you knew that I replied to that fella's comment about you that I commented on. I was even a ball lapper once. (Don't even touch that one), I didn't name the dang job description). We made steel balls of various size and sphericity for NASA, and even BIC ball point pens. I never got to be the guy with the lathe that MADE the laps which made the balls. What an art of precision.... I look in the cylinder of my 362, and marvel at the things that might be... All look the same to me.. (hard to see thousand'ths with the eye, considering the edge of a sheet of binder paper is .004) Boredom at the shop you know. All I had to do was add abrasive, and oil and let her grind. NASA balls had to be within millionths of perfect sphericity. I never GOT THAT job. When Challenger blew up we watched news reports DAILY. Were relieve that some poor schmuck made rubber O rings.


----------



## Shawndude8 (Mar 12, 2013)

*What the...*



Roll Tide said:


> Well if you would have told me this morning I could have put it in a bag and sent it but its in the suptic system now sorry:msp_sneaky:



Just WHAT in the SAM hill WORLD, is a Suptic????? Just keriouz???? Dang, kids anyhow!!!!


----------

